# opium layout



## Mihály

Sziasztok!
Én nagyon járatlan vagyok a témában, ezért szeretném megkérdezni a véleményeteket, milyen eszköz lehet az, amire az angol azt mondja: opium layout. Arra a szerkezetre kell gondolni, amelynek segítségével ópiumot szívnak a függők. Így van az angol mondatban:
"He came staggering into the room again carrying an elaborate opium layout - all silver and ebony - on a silver tray."
Vagyis kb. Dülöngélve visszajött a szobába, kezében egy ezüsttálcával, rajta egy szépen megmunkált, csupa ezüst és ébenfa ópium...-tal.
Szóval hiányzik még egy szó a mondatból, az kéne. Hogy hívják ezt a szerkezetet? Egyáltalán hogy néz ki?
Ami még hasznos lehet, a következő mondat: Letette az asztalra, és felém nyújtott egy pipát. (He put it on the table and flourished a pipe at me.)
Szóval talán olyasmiről van szó, amin több pipa is van (mint egy vízipipán?), de ebben nem vagyok biztos.


----------



## galaxy man

Mihály said:


> milyen eszköz lehet az, amire az angol azt mondja: opium layout. Arra a szerkezetre kell gondolni, amelynek segítségével ópiumot szívnak a függők.



_Opium layout_ alatt valószínüleg nem egyetlen szerkezet értenek, hanem inkább az ópiumszívásnál használt eszközök együttesét. Lásd például itt. 
S így talan egyszerűen _ópiumszívó készletnek_ lehetne fordítani


----------



## Mihály

Kösz szépen!


----------



## francisgranada

galaxy man said:


> _Opium layout_ alatt valószínüleg nem egyetlen szerkezet értenek, hanem inkább az ópiumszívásnál használt eszközök együttesét. Lásd például itt.
> S így talan egyszerűen _ópiumszívó készletnek_ lehetne fordítani



Esetleg egyszerűen _ópiumkészlet_, t.i. hogy a szó ne utaljon _kimondottan _a szívásra.


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem fontos az, hogy benne legyen, hogy ópiumszívásra való az alkalmatosság, hiszen ez az egyetlen funkciója, hacsak a bennfentesek által használt kifejezés nem kívánja másképp. (Ezt azonban én sem ismerem.)

A wikipédia leírásában is használják egyébként ezt a kifejezést.


----------

